# Hollywood walk of fame



## AZ Jim (Aug 24, 2015)

At one point I had some respect for those who have stars there.  That was when you had to be a "star".  Now if you have appeared on a TV show you can have one.  If you were a boxer, yeah that too.  Trump has one for his little Apprentice show, Mohamed Ali has one.  To me it denigrated the honor to include many on there now.  They weren't "STARS" like it was originally for.


----------



## oldman (Aug 24, 2015)

I always thought the "Stars" were for performers. Did Ali ever perform? He was the greatest heavyweight fighter, that's for sure. I believe that he could have beaten Joe Louis. I always enjoyed watching his fights and listening to his views on racism, life issues and boxing in general. Ali is/was a very logical man. Although I held very little regard for those that cite CO as a reason not to go to Vietnam, he still could have served his time in the Army doing something, even if it was clerical work. Instead, he chose to serve his time in prison, giving up his license and losing his belt. That part never made sense. I understand about not wanting to fight and being a CO, but those that hid behind this shield could have served in other ways.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 24, 2015)

oldman said:


> I always thought the "Stars" were for performers. Did Ali ever perform? He was the greatest heavyweight fighter, that's for sure. I believe that he could have beaten Joe Louis. I always enjoyed watching his fights and listening to his views on racism, life issues and boxing in general. Ali is/was a very logical man. Although I held very little regard for those that cite CO as a reason not to go to Vietnam, he still could have served his time in the Army doing something, even if it was clerical work. Instead, he chose to serve his time in prison, giving up his license and losing his belt. That part never made sense. I understand about not wanting to fight and being a CO, but those that hid behind this shield could have served in other ways.


 I agree.  I have no respect for those who dodged military obligation.  He is listed as live entertainment.  But I remember back when only the elite movie "stars" went on the Hollywood walk of fame.  That's why it was in Hollywood to begin with.  Humphrey Bogart, Clark Gable, Dorothy Lamore et al. Hell, next it will be porn actors and Kim Kardasian.  BOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2015)

*A Little History...Let's Take A Walk!*

"The Hollywood Walk of Fame comprises more than 2,500 five-pointed terrazzo and brass stars embedded in the sidewalks along 15 blocks of Hollywood Boulevard and three blocks of Vine Street in Hollywood, California. The stars are permanent public monuments to achievement in the entertainment industry, bearing the names of a mix of actors, musicians, directors, producers, musical and theatrical groups, fictional characters, and others. The Walk of Fame is administered by the Hollywood Chamber of Commerce and maintained by the self-financing Hollywood Historic Trust. It is a popular tourist destination, with a reported 10 million visitors in 2003".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollywood_Walk_of_Fame


----------

